# I would rather...



## chifladoporlosidiomas

İyi akşamlar, arkadaşlar! 

Küçük bir sorum var. How would you translate this sentence to Turkish: 
I would rather (prefer that) my spouse make me a cup of coffee every morning than buy me expensive presents.

My (feeble) attempt:
Bana pahalı hediyeler almasından eşimin her sabah bana bir kahve yapmasını tercih ediyorum.

I appreciate all help at salvaging this. haha.

Çok teşekkür ederim.


----------



## murattug

Eşimin bana pahalı hediyeler almasındansa her sabah bir kahve yapmasını tercih ederim.


----------



## ancalimon

Eşimin bana pahalı armağanlar almasındansa, her sabah bir fincan kahve yapmasını yeğlerim.

armağan : hediye

yeğlemek : tercih etmek


----------



## peptidoglycan

Hi chifladoporlosidiomas

I would rather (prefer that) my spouse make me a cup of coffee every morning than buy me expensive presents:

Eşimin bana pahalı hediyeler alması yerine, her sabah bir fincan kahve yapmasını tercih ederim.


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Çok teşekkür ederim. Ama almasındanSA neden? Bu "almasından olsa" gibi mi?


----------



## murattug

olsa gibi değil
aslında bu "ise" nin birleşmiş şeklidir. ( ... almasından ise ... )

bu bir kalıptır.


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

murattug said:


> olsa gibi değil
> aslında bu "ise" nin birleşmiş şeklidir. ( ... almasından ise ... )
> 
> bu bir kalıptır.



Aa. Anladım. Sağ olun.


----------



## scopus

If I want to say that in the romatic way, "Benim için, eşimin sabah hazırladığı bir fincan kahve, pahalı hediyelerden çok daha kıymetlidir."


----------

